# Advice on finding a Holiday Rep job



## coolbrit2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello! I am a permanent resident from the UK and now reside in Colorado. I am looking for a holiday/vacation rep job with the more mature vacationers. Really interested in South America especially Costa Rica but open to suggestions! Not sure where best to look for this positions so your help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance


----------



## jennifer_sita (Jul 22, 2010)

coolbrit2010 said:


> Hello! I am a permanent resident from the UK and now reside in Colorado. I am looking for a holiday/vacation rep job with the more mature vacationers. Really interested in South America especially Costa Rica but open to suggestions! Not sure where best to look for this positions so your help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm not sure where you'd look for a job, but you may want to brush up on your geography. Costa Rica is not in South America! It's in North America (Central America is a region within the North American continent).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're currently in the US, I'd start looking through established travel companies, cruise companies and similar agencies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google will be your best friend - from travel agencies specializing in Costa Rica to those in Costa Rica.


----------

